

Forget Potato Salad, let's make a Tanzanian Astronaut - pistachio
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1187243079/tanzanian-astronaut-potato-salad?ref=discovery

======
pistachio
NPR calls him the world's most amazing teen. His kickstarter offers a much
more meaningful potato salad. At 15 he's already wildly accomplished against
massive odds, and now he wants to be Tanzania's first astronaut. Hey
Interwebs, you know what to do.

------
pistachio
here's the NPR link:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2014/07/23/334058184/t...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2014/07/23/334058184/this-
aspiring-astronaut-might-be-the-worlds-most-amazing-teen)

